# pkg version libdrm libGL xorg-server



## talsamon (Jul 1, 2014)

```
pkg version -vIL=
dri-7.6.1_4,2      <   needs updating (index has 9.1.7_4,2)
libGL-7.6.1_4      <   needs updating (index has 9.1.7_1)
libdrm-2.4.17_1    <   needs updating (index has 2.4.52)
xf86-video-intel-2.7.1_8 <   needs updating (index has 2.21.15_3)
xorg-server-1.7.7_13,1   <   needs updating (index has 1.12.4_7,1)
```

but `portmaster` only re-installs the old (?) version. Or is the output of `pkg version`wrong ?


----------



## talsamon (Jul 1, 2014)

A look in the Makefile make_s_ it clear:

e.g: x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel


```
.if defined(WITH_NEW_XORG)
INTEL_VERSION=  2.21.15
```


----------

